# Female; Plano, Texas (DFW area); Found on Craigslist!



## foofur (Jun 1, 2008)

I found this on Craiglist and wanted to pass it on.
I would love to take her in but I have all males and don't really want to add a female to the mix lol. Info is as follows...... she has such a cute name 

Pet femal fancy rat - $10 (plano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-08-15, 12:53PM CDT



Her name is piper she is a few months old 
very adventurous and just loves people great 
for children 

i am only giving her up because 
i have a full time job and go to school 
so i do not have the time to play with 
her as much as she needs 

im looking for a good home for her 
NOT FOR SNAKE FOOD!!


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

If she is willing to wave the fee and deliver I will gladly take her.


I live in Arlington near the Mansfield border.

I have two girls already, and will gladly take her


----------

